# Unsure about outdoor growing



## Kriznac (May 3, 2008)

I have recently become a caregiver for a friend and am going to grow four plants in a closet with a re-circulating DWC setup. I have purchased five fem seeds but as I said only have room for four inside. I live in the country and have no neighbors and would like to try and grow the fifth seed outside. But here's the thing, I live with my brother and his two children and I don't think I could keep the plant a secret for long. Both my brother and I feel that pot is less harmful than alcohol and feel we should'nt have to hide it from the kids but I am worried that if the kids found out they would tell their mother (my bro's ex) and use this as leverage to gain custody of them, even though the divorce is final and my brother has full custody I would really want to avoid any drama and/or legal problems. I have heard bad stories about people who have had their kids taken away for being LEGAL medical users or providers. Does anyone have any experience or advice on this matter? Should I just not risk it or am I just being paranoid? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

I've had no experience with medical grows and I don't know the limitations and laws regarding it so I can't really help you out. I guess you could keep the last fem seed as a mother plant for your dwc setup. You could keep her in a different location and just take clones off of her. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------

